# Schleiangeln...



## M-V Dave (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben..

Ich wollte mich nun endlich mal auf schlei setzen und mein glück versuchen bei uns in der nähe gibt es ein ehemaliges d.a.v gewässer was nun in privatbesitz ist ich habe dafür eine genehmigung bekommen das ich dort angeln darf meine frage ist nun was muss ich bei schlei beachten was für geschirr brauche ich? mit welchem futter angle ich schlei ? beist er mehr auf grund ,mittelwasser?? muss ich füttern wenn ja wielange vorher?? ich hatte letztes jahr schonmal da gesessen um diese zeit und die schleie sind neben meiner pose gesprungen und haben gegründelt.. ich hatte es mit mistwurm versucht auf grund kein einziger biss.. ich angle nur mit kleiner pose 18ner monof. schnur... also alles sehr fein.. ich würde mi freuen wenn ihr mir mal paar tipps geben könntet wie ich die verflixten schleie an den haken bekomme


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Schleien fressen immer auf dem Grund.

Wenn du sie neben deine Pose "rollen" gesehen hast, war das kurz vor der Fresszeit.

Wie gross, tief, klar ist der See?

Für Empfehlungen zur Methode fehlen Infos . . .

Fangen kann man sie mit Schwinge, Feeder, Stippe, Bolo, Match . . .


#h#h#h


----------



## M-V Dave (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

hallo ,

der see ist max. 1-2h gross aber sehr vermoddert wir angeln von land aus da ist ein naja zusammengefallener steg die tiefe beträgt vieleicht 50cm weiter raus 1m-1,5m sie schwimmen direkt im flachen .. aber ehrlich alles voller kleinere graskarpfen,schleie,rotfedern keiner von denen hat mal gezuppelt am haken.. was brauchst du denn noch für infos ??

nachtrag: der see ist klar aber voller kraut...


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Bei so schlammigem Grund ist eine Posenmontage erste Wahl, da Grundmontage im Modder wenig sensibel sind.

Die Pose muss eine Antenne besitzen, damit Hebebisse vernünftig angezeigt werden.


Nach meiner Erfahrung an so flachen Teichen, halten sich die Schleien am Tage überall im Gewässer auf. Die grossen besonders gern weiter weg vom Ufer und kommen erst in der Abenddämmerung dicht ans Ufer. Da bleiben sie dann über nacht.

Am Tage verspricht eine Liftmontage an der Matchrute den grössten Erfolg.


Die Tragkraft richtet sich nach der erforderlichen Wurfweite, braucht aber selten höher als 5 - 6 gr. sein, eher leichter.

In den Abendstunden, und nachts, wenn du dicht am Ufer angelst, bietet sich eine Bolorute an. Mit der  kannste den Köder leise "einsetzen", was bei flachem Wasser von Vorteil  ist.

Ein Miniknicklicht auf der Spitze zeigt die Bisse auch dann zuverlässig an.

Als Köder scheiden Maden(wegen der vielen Rotfedern) und Würmer gleichermassen aus, weil sie Angewohnheit haben sich im Modder zu verbuddeln.

Recht grosse Köder am Haken Grösse 6- 10 sind OK. Dosenmais und Brotflocken, sowie Teig(evtl. mit pürierten Würmern drin) sind dann top.

Such mal im Board nach Liftmethode oder-montage, da wurde schon einiges drüber geschrieben.


#h#h#h


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Tauwurm noch. Sonst dem Prof. folgen. Und nicht zuviel füttern...


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Tauwurm noch. Sonst dem Prof. folgen.




Wenn Tauwurm, dann als Schaschlik auf den Haken gespiesst. Sonst buddelt der sich in den Schlammgrund.

Die Schleien sind es in solchen Gewässern ja gewohnt, ihre Nahrung auch heraus zu wühlen.

Für uns Angler ist es aber angenehmer wenn sie ihn schneller finden . . . 


#h#h#h


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Hi,
alles richtig was die Jungs schreiben , aber ich würde es trotzdem mit Pellets und ner Futterspirale versuchen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dorbel (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Falls du mit wurm angeln willst Probier UNBEDINGT
Mistwurm aus darauf stürzen sich unsere schleien förmlich


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



M-V Dave schrieb:


> ich hatte es mit mistwurm versucht auf grund kein einziger biss..
> wie ich die verflixten schleie an den haken bekomme



Hi,
und dabei ist Schleienfang doch so einfach 
Ist bei mir lästiger Beifang beim Karpfenangeln :q
Auf 3 Schleien kommt dann mal 1 Karpfen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Nicht mit Grundmontagen angeln.#d

Das funktioniert in schlammigen Teichen nicht auf Schleien.


#h#h#h


----------



## Patzi87 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Wenn du glück hast sind die schleien so misstrauisch wie bei uns
die fressen nur alles was dunkel is das heißt mais kannste dann selber futttern und maden kannste dir inne haare schmieren :q
also bei uns geht nur dunkler teig, caster, dunkles wurmende u.s.w. also viel spaß wenn die bei euch auch so sind #6

gruß patzi


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Hi,
ist bei mir am Vereinssee auch so , ganz dunkeles Futter und dunkeler Köder , alles andere packen die nicht an.
Um helles Futter machen die einen weiten Bogen , das lockt nur Brassen ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schleien fressen immer auf dem Grund.
> 
> Fangen kann man sie mit Schwinge, Feeder...
> 
> ...



Irgendwie reichlich widersprüchlich, findest du nicht auch?



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> und dabei ist Schleienfang doch so einfach
> Ist bei mir lästiger Beifang beim Karpfenangeln :q
> Auf 3 Schleien kommt dann mal 1 Karpfen .
> Gruß Udo



Dein vereineigenes Cypriniden-Bordell ist offensichtlich das Maß aller Dinge!?


Wenn in dem Teich die Schleien eh schon lokalisiert sind, sie sehr ufernah im flachen Wasser stehen, dann probiere folgendes:

Nimm einen Stock und lockere den Grund etwas auf, warte ein bis zwei Stunden und dann bietest du Wurmstückchen an der freien Leine an. Einfach, spannend und effizient.


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Andal schrieb:


> Dein vereineigenes Cypriniden-Bordell ist offensichtlich das Maß aller Dinge!?
> .



Hi,
du kennst mein Gewässer überhaupt nicht :q
Beschränke dich doch auf Dinge von denen du Ahnung hast 
Nur weil ich viel fange muss in meinem Gewässer nicht viel Fisch sein.:q
Gruß udo


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Ich nehm in solchen Fällen nen 2,5 Gramm- Schwimmer, überbleie die Montage, biete den Köder knapp über Grund an.
Als Köder halte ich Mistwürmchen oder nen vernünftigen Selfmadeteige, mit Bittermandelaroma, am Haar angeboten, für ideal.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwie reichlich widersprüchlich, findest du nicht auch?




Ganz und gar nicht.

Als ich die Methoden aufzählte war noch nicht klar was es für ein Gewässer ist . .

Also bitte nichts in den Mund legen Herr Besserwisser.

#h#h#h


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> du kennst mein Gewässer überhaupt nicht :q
> Beschränke dich doch auf Dinge von denen du Ahnung hast
> Nur weil ich viel fange muss in meinem Gewässer nicht viel Fisch sein.:q
> Gruß udo



Ich muss deinen Weiher auch gar nicht kennen. Hier geht es um einen verwilderten Naturteich und das ist dein Vereinsweiher 100% nicht. Also bringt es wenig, wenn du ihn und deine Methoden permanent zitierst.

Eine 40 gr. Futterspirale bei 50 cm Wassertiefe, ufernah und sehr schlammigem Boden. Fällt dir was dazu auf?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Andal schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Eine 40 gr. Futterspirale bei 50 cm Wassertiefe, ufernah und sehr schlammigem Boden. Fällt dir was dazu auf?



Ach was, was soll da denn auffallen?!!|muahah:
Gibt doch ne homogene Masse an, so ne Futterspirale im Gewässerschlamm eingebettet, erweckt bei Schleien sicher null Misstrauen, dank der Spitzentarnung!


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

@ Prof.:

Schon mal erlebt, wie Schleien kleine Schnecken von der Untersteite von Seerosenblättern ablesen? Da legt man dann seine Freie Leine über die Blätter und lässt die Würmchen nur ganz knapp ins Wasser hängen. Sie fressen nicht nur am Grund.

Auch wenn man Posen benützt, ein Köder auf dem Grund ist allemal Grundangeln.

Das ist keine Besserwisserei, sondern Erfahrung, die man am Wasser macht.


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Andal schrieb:


> Eine 40 gr. Futterspirale bei 50 cm Wassertiefe, ufernah und sehr schlammigem Boden. Fällt dir was dazu auf?



Was meinst du denn in welcher Wassertiefe und wie ufernah ich meine Schleien fange.
Gerade mal 1-2 meter vom Ufer weg , im Flachwasser und Flachwasser ist bei mir unterhalb von 1 meter .

Hast du Bedenken das die Futterspirale einsinkt ?
Nee, da kann ich dich beruhigen , passiert auch nicht.
Allerdings angele ich nicht am Ufer direkt vor meinen Füssen , ich werfe bis kurz vor eine Insel.

Aber jeder so wie er möchte , ich frage mich nur warum meine Methode in Frage gestellt wird , aber ist auch egal.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ich frage mich nur warum meine Methode in Frage gestellt wird , aber ist auch egal.



Weil *keine* Methode so universell übertragbar ist, wie du sie derzeit in diversen Themen hinstellst.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Prof.:
> 
> Schon mal erlebt, wie Schleien kleine Schnecken von der Untersteite von Seerosenblättern ablesen? Da legt man dann seine Freie Leine über die Blätter und lässt die Würmchen nur ganz knapp ins Wasser hängen. Sie fressen nicht nur am Grund.
> 
> ...




Allerdings sehe ich sie ab und an schmatzen an den Blättern. Nur ist das eine sehr verlustreiche Angelei.

Oder man benutzt sehr kräftiges Gerät.

Da beides nicht mein Fall ist, kann ich es nicht empfehlen. Von Seerosen war in der Gewässerbeschreibung auch keine Rede . . .

Mit aufliegender Liftmontage zu angeln ist sicher fischen am Grund.
Allerdings für meine Begriffe keine "Grundmontage".

Überbleit man die Pose nur mit 0.04 - 0.08 gr. kann man aber sehrwohl auf Schlamm angeln, ohne dass der Köder versackt.

Der "Besserwisser" war auf dein , aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenes Zitat gemünzt.|rolleyes


#h#h#h


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Andal schrieb:


> Weil *keine* Methode so universell übertragbar ist, wie du sie derzeit in diversen Themen hinstellst.



Hi,
ein Versuch ist es immer Wert , oder meist du dein Würmchen unterhalb der Seerosenblätter bringt in dem Fall mehr Erfolg ?
Ich glaube nicht , aber wenn du so Erfolg hast um so schöner für dich.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Ob das Würmchen mehr Erfolg hat, zeigt der Versuch nach eingehender Beobachtung. Aber was sagt uns die ewig gleiche Montage auf Karpfen, Schleien un alle möglichen Fische und Gewässer? Du solltest öfter mal neue Gewässer befischen, dann verstehst du, was ich meine.


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Weil Du an einem "normalen" Schleiengewässer damit keinen Stich sehen würdest.
> 
> Den grundlegenden Unterschied kannst Du vielleicht an Hand folgender Bilder erahnen:



Hi,
wir pflegen unser Gewässer eben.
Mit ein wenig Arbeit und ein paar arbeitswilligen Anglern bekommt man jedes Gewässer in einen vernünftigen  beangelbaren Zustand.
Da es hier aber genug selbsternannte Schleien Experten gibt bin ich hier raus :q
Macht ihr ihr mal , wünsche euch tolle Fänge .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Koalabaer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir pflegen unser Gewässer eben.
> Mit ein wenig Arbeit und ein paar arbeitswilligen Anglern bekommt man jedes Gewässer in einen vernünftigen  beangelbaren Zustand.



Udo,ich habe die Befürchtung wir definieren ,,vernünftig beangelbar''unterschiedlich!

Das letzte was jenes Gewässer benötigt, ist Sense und Motorsäge.

Das man sich unter diesen Umständen nicht so häuslich einrichten kann(wie ich es schon teilweise gesehen habe)ist klar...möchten viele aber auch garnicht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Lenzibald (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Servus. 
Es gibt keine 100%ige Methode auf Schleien irgendwo hat jeder von euch recht. Feine Pose ofer Futterspirale kommt ganz aufs Gewässer an wo man Angelt. Wie du schreibst viel Modder würde ich auch mit ner feinen Pose versuchen ich nehme meistens eine Stickpose mit 1-2 gr Tragkraft mehr brauch ich nicht wenn ich Ufernahe Fische. Faszinierend ist das bei uns, ist ein eher recht verwilderter Seitenarm ich die meißten Schleien auf Dosenmais gefangen habe Wurm und Made kein einzige Biß und auf Dosenmais warens immer ganz wild, fragt mich jetzt nicht warum dort sind ganz selten Angler also kanns nicht am Füttern liegen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Koalabaer (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Faszinierend ist das bei uns, ist ein eher recht verwilderter Seitenarm ich die meißten Schleien auf Dosenmais gefangen habe Wurm und Made kein einzige Biß und auf Dosenmais warens immer ganz wild, fragt mich jetzt nicht warum dort sind ganz selten Angler also kanns nicht am Füttern liegen.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Ist ja auch nur eine weitere Bestätigung von: die ultimative Angelmethode/Köder gibt es nicht.
Man muß sie für viele Gewässer,,neu''entdecken.

Udo hat für sein Vereinsgewässer mir der Futterspirale die richtige gefunden...was aber nicht heißt,dass sie überall gleich gut funktioniert.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Lenzibald (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Servus.
Genau das meine ich ja , es gibt keinen ultimativen Köder für egal welchen Fisch. Bei uns gbts kleinere Seen da fängst mit Bolie null dafür sind die Karpfen wild auf Tauwurm und Madenbündel. Ist also überall verschieden und man muß immer zuerst herausfinden welcher Köder mit welcher Methode wann und wo geht.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Die teilweise eklatanten Unterschiede im Verhalten von Schleien hat ja Jim Gibbinson schon Anno Asbach beschrieben und sie haben nichts an Gültigkeit verloren.

Gerade diese Unterschiede machen ja den Reiz aus. Sonst könnte man ja gleich an den Paylake gehen und mit der Methode der Saison Pyrrhussiege feiern...

Dabei nix gegen Paylakes. In der closed Season sind sie allemal besser, als auf Fishing-Turkey zu kommen. :q


----------



## Pernod (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Das letzte was jenes Gewässer benötigt, ist Sense und Motorsäge.


 
Wobei es ja auch Leute geben soll,welche Tümpel mit Golfplatz-Charakter für das Beste überhaupt halten. |uhoh: Hauptsache der Angler hat´s schön bequem und aufgeräumt.Die Natur und ihre Lebewesen (Menschen klammere ich jetzt mal bewusst aus) rücken dabei gerne schon mal in den Hintergrund.Leider.


----------



## vermesser (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Pernod schrieb:


> Wobei es ja auch Leute geben soll,welche Tümpel mit Golfplatz-Charakter für das Beste überhaupt halten. |uhoh: Hauptsache der Angler hat´s schön bequem und aufgeräumt.Die Natur und ihre Lebewesen (Menschen klammere ich jetzt mal bewusst aus) rücken dabei gerne schon mal in den Hintergrund.Leider.




Oh ja, da hast Du leider recht. Und kaum sitzen sie denn doch mal in der Wildnis, wird der Müll rundrum verteilt.

Zurück zu den Schleien: Die meisten größeren Schleien habe ich nachts beim Aalangeln gefangen...so ab 1 oder 2 Uhr...die Bisse sind dann teilweise sehr viel herzhafter als sonst...frühmorgens oder spätabends wollten die aber leider nicht beißen.


----------



## M-V Dave (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

hallo ihr lieben war leider paar tage nicht on. mein internet wurde neu eingerichtet...

ja danke für euren vielen tipps, ich werde mi dienstag abend mal hin setzten so gegen 19uhr und werde es mal auf pelletteig probieren auf stör hatte ich schon gute erfolge damit..aber was mir aufgefallen ist hat der schlei nicht noch leichzeit??? beißen die deswegen vieleicht nicht so gut??
ich war gestern schonmal mittags kurz da habe 3kleinere karpfen gefangen vieleicht könnt ihr mir helfen welche art das ist ich hab mal tante google gefragt vom aussehen könnte das eine art schuppenkarpfen sein...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=137772&stc=1&d=1276440441


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



NicoKS schrieb:


> Das sieht mir stark nach einer Karausche aus.




#6

so seh` ich dat auch . . .:m


Du kannst aber auch Bauernkarpfen sagen, wenn es dir besser gefällt.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #6
> Du kannst aber auch Bauernkarpfen sagen, wenn es dir besser gefällt.
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Hi,
hört sich nobler an |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## M-V Dave (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

aber hat ne karausche barteln?? ich denke die sind bartellos??


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Kommt häufig vor, wo Karpfen und Karauschen gleichzeitig laichen.

Karpfen = 4 Barteln

Karausche = 0 Barteln

Bastard = 2 Barteln


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Sofafischer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

|wavey: Mahlzeit!

Mir ist beim Schleienangeln wichtig das das vorfach lang ist 1-1,5m und das die Pose leicht ist. Für Schleien benutze ich Posen von 0,5 -1g Tragkraft+ MINI knicklicht. Die großen(normalen) kann man erst vernünftig ab 1,5g Tragkraft benutzen da sie sonnst nicht stehen. 
Das vorfach liegt kommplett auf dem Boden oder im Kraut die suchen den dann KOPFÜBER und finden den Köder auch. Haben dann genug Zeit den Köder tief zu schlucken und spühren die senkrechte Schnur nicht wenn sie Gründeln.

Benutze ich ein kürzeres Vorfach  (5-10cm Schnur liegen auf dem Grund) dann wandert der Schwimmer 1-30m ABER sie schlucken nicht!

Mein Topköder ist an einem teich nen dicker Tauwurm und am andern Mistwurm. 

lg


----------



## Knispel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Andal schrieb:


> Die teilweise eklatanten Unterschiede im Verhalten von Schleien hat ja Jim Gibbinson schon Anno Asbach beschrieben und sie haben nichts an Gültigkeit verloren.
> 
> Gerade diese Unterschiede machen ja den Reiz aus. Sonst könnte man ja gleich an den Paylake gehen und mit der Methode der Saison Pyrrhussiege feiern...
> 
> Dabei nix gegen Paylakes. In der closed Season sind sie allemal besser, als auf Fishing-Turkey zu kommen ( wenn Ihr versteht, wie ich das meine ) . :q


 
@Arek, 

In " Seinem ", von Fred Tylor ( Gott habe ihn sehlig ) geschriebenen Buch - aus dem Jahre 1971 - beschriebenen " Kanal ", hab ich aber vor 3 Jahren ganz modern ( Methode ) / klassisch ( Gerät ) gefangen .....

Aber mit der Schleie ist es schon komisch - mal erlebt man ware Erfolgsnächte: Vor ein paar Tagen sogar 5 Stück am Tag - hier im " Rosengarten " ! - und die nächste Nacht / Tag ist " Totentanz " und ein paar Tage später, tanzt wieder der Bär....

Ach so vergessen : Ich fische mit Boillis auf diese Fischart.

Rest : Ich verteile keine fertig geschmierten Brötchen, Brötchen kann ich geben , Butter und Auflage muss sich schon jeder selber mitbringen, wenn Ihr versteht wie ich das meine .


----------



## Siermann (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Hy#h

die Schleie gehöhrt eindeutig zu meinen Lieblingsfischen. Ich habe im Angeljahr 09 insgesamt 104 Schleien  Ü30 fangen ( davon 3 über 50cm) können. Die ganzen untermaßigen gar nicht mitgezählt. 
Jetzt könnte natürlich der Einwand kommen das ich im Zuchtteich oder so angle...dem ist aber nicht so und in meinem DAV Gewässer springen einem die Schleien auch nicht einfach so in den Kescher. Oder woran liegt es das andere Veriensmitglieder dort kaum Schleien fangen.?
Der Trick bei Schlleien ist es meines Erachtens das man 

1.) direkt auf den "Schleienstaßen" zu fischen,
2.) auch Schleientrupps auf dem Platz längere zeit zu halten,
3.)Köder zu verwenden die "ausergewöhnlich sind,
4.) der abziehenden Schleie keinen wiederstand entgegenzusetzen.


Zu 1.)
Schleienstraßen führen meist am Rande von Krautfeldern, Schilfbänken o.Ä vorbei. Am einfachsten ist es vielleicht an einer eintönig verlaufenenden Schilf. bzw. Krautkante. Dort sucht man nach evtl. Spitzen im Schilf oder Einbuchtungen ( also nach allem was den monotonen Verlauf verändert.!). Dort ziehen meistens die Schleien auf jeden Fall. Auch ist es hilfreich mal in den frühen Morgenstunden nach winzigen Blasenketten ausschau zu halten und nach evtl. Wackelnden Schilfhalmen wenn die Schleien die Muscheln dort abknabbern.

Zu 2.)
Das bedeutet man soll die Schleien auf dem Futterplatz beschäftigen aber auf keinen Fall sättigen. Ich mach dies meistens mit einer "Maispampe". Einfach 2 Dosen Mais in den Mixer und das alles zu einem Brei gemixt und ab auf den Futterplatz.
Die helle Farbe kann aber auch Nachteile haben. Sie kann genauso aber auch die Schleien verscheuchen ( an Gewässern an den viel mit Mais gefischt wird). Dan hilft es meist zerschnittene Tauwürmer bzw. Mistwürmer in einem Ballen aus Erde geformt auf den Platz zu werfen. 
Verwendet man feines Grundfutter für den Futterkorb sollte man dieses mithilfe von Kakaopulver abdunkeln.

Zu 3.)
Mit auusgergewöhnlich meine ich jetzt keine "neuen" Köder. Aber was verwenden den die meisten Vereinsmitglieder ( jedenfalls bei mir) wenn sie auf Schleien fischen.? Natürlich Würmer bzw. Mais. Also sollte man einen anderen Köder nehmen. Ich habe in meinem Gewässer in den die meisten auf Schleie mit dem Mistwurm fischen die besten Erfolge mit einem fetten Madenbündel erziehlt. Genausogut funktionieren aber auch kleine Pellets ( die  sind die Schleien meistens von den Karpfenanglern die diese Kiloweise reinhauen gewöhnt und haben damit kaum schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt).

Zu 4.)
Die besten und einfachsten Methoden für Schleien sind das Pickern, Feedern und das fischen mit der leichten Posenmontage ( wenn man sie verwenden kann aufgrund der evtl. großen Wurfdiestanz). Das fischen mit der Schwingspitze sollte genausogut funktionieren. Diese Methode möchte ich diesen Samstag einmal austesten.


Beachtet man die groben Regeln des Schleienangelns und fischt man an einem Teich der einen guten Schleienbestand hat, dan ist auch die Schleienfischerei keine Hexerei.!

Zur Zeit möchte ich aber noch ein Paar Worte verlieren: 
Die frühen Abendstunden und die frühen Morgenstunden(!) sind die besten zeiten für Schleien. Schau aber wann die meisten Vereinsmitglieder fischen...bei mir ist es so das die meisten Abends fischen. Also habe ich bei mir die sehr frühen Morgenstunden ( 1h vor Sonnenaufgang bis 2-3h nach Sonnenaufgang) alls die besten Schleienstunden entdeckt.



lg
Tim


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

@ Siermann: Sehr fundiert beschrieben, davon sind bestimmt einige Tips verwendbar...fütterst Du auf Schleien vor oder fütterst Du nur beim Angeln? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß beim Vorfüttern leider meistens die Brassen und vor allem Karpfen schneller sind...


----------



## Siermann (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Genau das von dir Beobachtete ist beim Schleienangeln kein Phänomen oder gar eine seltenheit. Füttert man tagelang vorher an sind zwar die Schleien die 1. die auf dem Platz , doch nach einer gewissen Zeit kommen dan die Karpfen und Brassen. Dan herscht unruhe auf dem Futterplatz...und was stört Schleien am meisten.? Wenn sie unruhe beim Fressen haben.!
Deswegen: Sobald die Karpfen den Futterplatz eingenommen haben, haben die Schleien rein garnix mehr zu melden und ziehen sich dan zurück und du wierst keine mehr fangen.
Ich werfe am Anfang meines Angeltages meistens 5-6 Ladungen futter rein ( bei Zerschnittenen Würmer sind das ca. 20-30 kleingehäckselte Mistwürmer oder eine halbe Dose Maisbrei..versetzt mit zerschnittenen Würmern. Wärend des Angelns wird nur mit dem gefüttert was auch in den Korb passt ( beim Feeder, Pickern..).
Beim Posenangeln ohne Futterkorb sollte man nach jeder gefangenen Schleie einen Pfirsichgroßen Ballen einwerfen.


lg
Tim


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Ok, danke. Dann werd ich das mal so probieren und in die Nacht rein angeln. Eventuell fängt man ja dann auch noch den einen oder anderen Aal.


----------



## stichling-hunter (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> du kennst mein Gewässer überhaupt nicht :q
> Beschränke dich doch auf Dinge von denen du Ahnung hast


Laut Udos eigener Beschreibung, scheint es wohl doch aber etwas FoPu-Atmosphäre mit sich zubringen!


Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , bei uns am See haben wir eine Toilette , Waschbecken und fließend Wasser


Naja, soviel halt zu Udo's naturbelassenen Gewässern mit bestimmt natürlichem Fischbestand 


.


----------



## Siermann (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Natürlich hast du nicht ganz unrecht mit der Aussage: Das varriiert von Gewässer zu Gewässer.
Das stimmt schon...aber willst du einen Anfänger in Sachen Schleienangeln gleich den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.?

Ich habe versucht ihm eine grobe richtlinie zu geben...ich glaube so wie ich das bei dir lese ist mir das gelungen:m.
So, nun weiß er ersteinmal grob was er beachten muß und vorallem wie er es machen sollte.
Mit der zeit wird er seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und seine Methoden und seine Erfolgsrezepte noch weiter verbessern...aber für den Anfang sollte man ihm doch ein Startpunkt geben den er sich dan Step for Step selber ausbauen kann.#6

Also so sehe ich das.|bla:



mfg
Tim


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Siermann schrieb:


> Hy#h
> 
> die Schleie gehöhrt eindeutig zu meinen Lieblingsfischen. Ich habe im Angeljahr 09 insgesamt 104 Schleien  Ü30 fangen ( davon 3 über 50cm) können.
> Jetzt könnte natürlich der Einwand kommen das ich im Zuchtteich oder so angle...dem ist aber nicht so und in meinem DAV Gewässer springen einem die Schleien auch nicht einfach so in den Kescher. Oder woran liegt es das andere Veriensmitglieder dort kaum Schleien fangen.?
> ...



Hi,
so siehts bei mir auch aus , allerdings habe ich noch keine Schleie unter 30 cm gefangen , sehr viele aber ü 50 oder sogar ü 60 cm.
So mancher hier aus dem Forum meint ja ich brauch nur meinen Köder auslegen und schon beisst eine Schleie 

Weit gefehlt , ohne die Richtige Taktik ,  das passende Futter und Montage läuft überhaupt nichts.
Dann ist natürlich die Angelzeit und die Wegstrecke der Schleien zu verschiedenen Zeiten zu beachten.

Bei uns sitzen manche Angler ein ganzes Wochenende an um mal eine einzige Schleie zu fangen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Siermann (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Ja du hast schon eine Beachtliche Strecke hingelegt.

Aber wie ich ja schon oft genug oben geschrieben habe ist das wichtigste das man auf den sog. Schleienstraßen fischt. Ein Köder der einen halben meter weiter weg liegt kann u.U schon völlig Ignoriert werden.!

lg
Tim


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Siermann schrieb:


> Ja du hast schon eine Beachtliche Strecke hingelegt.
> das wichtigste das man auf den sog. Schleienstraßen fischt. Ein Köder der einen halben meter weiter weg liegt kann u.U schon völlig Ignoriert werden.!
> lg
> Tim



Hi Tim ,
das ist bei uns noch krasser , ich muss oft mehrfach auswerfen damit ich den Köder genau am Punkt abgelegt bekomme.
Da entscheiden Zentimeter .
Ich werfe meist über den Zielpunkt hinaus , drehe die Montage dann ein bis ich meine das es passt , bekomme ich innerhalb der nächsten 15 Minuten keinen Biss  dann liegt die Montage falsch aus .
Dann ziehe ich sie noch ca. 20 cm weiter nach vorn und innerhalb von ein paar Minuten folgt der Biss.

Jemanden der das nicht erlebt hat hält mich für verrückt , die meisten können sich nicht vorstellen das ein paar Zentimeter über Erfolg oder Misserfolg entscheident sind.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Siermann (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Tim ,
> das ist bei uns noch krasser , ich muss oft mehrfach auswerfen damit ich den Köder genau am Punkt abgelegt bekomme.
> Da entscheiden Zentimeter .
> Ich werfe meist über den Zielpunkt hinaus , drehe die Montage dann ein bis ich meine das es passt , bekomme ich innerhalb der nächsten 15 Minuten keinen Biss  dann liegt die Montage falsch aus .
> ...





Genau das ist das was Schleienangeln meist so schwirg macht. Hast du einen guten Schleienbestand und die richtige Stelle ist es meist gar nicht so schwer die Schleien zu übberreden deinen Köder zu nehmen.!
Vorrausgesetzt sie sind keinem allzugroßen Angeldruck ausgesetzt...



lg
Tim


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das wundert Einen nicht wirklich. Ist wohl auch besser, dass bei Euch alle Hindernisse am Tümpel entfernt wurden...  |rolleyes



Und was willst du mir damit sagen ;+
Der Neid mancher User hier ist schon beachtlich , wenn man nichts an den Fängen auszusetzten hat versucht man die Wurftechnik schlecht zu reden.|supergri
Aber mach du nur wenns dich befriedigt  , mich würde angeln mehr befriedigen als andere User zu kritisieren 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Siermann (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Leute...

der Themenstarter möchte hier wissen wie er Schleien gezielt fangen kann...verschont ihn ( und andere User auch) von euren Diskusionen.
Ich finde es echt schade das immer wieder in div. Themen Moderatoren eingreifen müssen weil rumdiskutiert wird.
Macht das irgendwo anders aus aber bitte nicht hier im Fred...!
|krach:

Außerdem denke ich das der TH jetzt ersteinmal genug Informationen hat die er umsetzen kann...wenn dan noch Schleien im guten Bestand vorhanden sind dürften bald die ersten Schleien den Weg in seinen Kescher finden.


lg
Tim


----------



## patti674 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

da habe ich noch eine frage wir haben eine große seerose wo schleien drinne stehen aber wie kriege ich die dazu meinen köder zu nemen?
bzw mit welcher Montage usw..
habe ja ab Freitag Ferien da will ich fiiiiiiieeeel angeln in der zeit, sind ja meine letzten...

lg patti

p.s. is n schöner teard geworden fiele gute infos.... #6


----------



## Sofafischer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

finde ich auch Patti #6

Denk dran das du den Fisch auch landen musst wenn er anbeißt.
Die hallten sich ja nicht nur in den Seerosen auf!
legst dein köder 30-100cm neben den Seerosen so damit du den Fisch dann später auch gut drillen kannst. sonnst könnte er weg sein und mit nem Tau Tinca tinca nachstellen macht ja auch keinen spass...
lg und viel erfolg


----------



## Siermann (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



patti674 schrieb:


> da habe ich noch eine frage wir haben eine große seerose wo schleien drinne stehen aber wie kriege ich die dazu meinen köder zu nemen?
> bzw mit welcher Montage usw..
> habe ja ab Freitag Ferien da will ich fiiiiiiieeeel angeln in der zeit, sind ja meine letzten...
> 
> ...






Ich würde meine Kööder* 30-40cm vor den Seerosenfeld ablegen und mit Pose fischen. Um die Schleien auch aus den reserven zu locken kannst du mit zerschnittenen Würmern ( in Ballen mit Erde geformt) aus iihrem Versteck "kitzeln".. Du mußt bedenken... das du ( wie oben schon gesagt) die Schleie auch landen kannst.
Hast du dan eine Schleie gehackt mußt du sie schnellstmöglich vom Seerosenfeld wegdrillen.


* Schau mal an ein paar Seerosenblätter ( am besten 1 oder 2 tage vorher um die Schleien nicht zu verscheuchen) die Untere Blattseite an...vielleicht findest du dort Schnecken...dan hättest du einen absoluten TOP-Köder. Du mußt dan das Schneckenfleisch aus dem Geheuse "poppeln" und auf einen kleinen haken ziehen ( schau aber das deine verwendete Schneckenart nicht unter Schutz steht...|uhoh.



lg
Tim


----------



## Dunraven (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Siermann schrieb:


> Hast du dan eine Schleie gehackt
> 
> lg
> Tim



Du Ferkel!


----------



## patti674 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

ja gut also das mit dem Schneckenfleisch wird nichts wir dürfen nicht richtig ins Wasser weder mit Boot noch sonst iwie.

gut ich denke das wird so den schon klappen bloß diese verdammten kleinen barsche da die werden mich auf trap halten das sind unendlich viele ^^


----------



## Siermann (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



patti674 schrieb:


> ja gut also das mit dem Schneckenfleisch wird nichts wir dürfen nicht richtig ins Wasser weder mit Boot noch sonst iwie.
> 
> gut ich denke das wird so den schon klappen bloß diese verdammten kleinen barsche da die werden mich auf trap halten das sind unendlich viele ^^




Dan scheidet der Wurm alls klasischer Schleienköder eigentlich aus. Das letzte was du auf deiner Angelstelle gebrauchen kanst ist stänidg Unruhe durch den Drill kleiner Barsche.
Ich würde dan wohl doch ehr auf Mais und/oder Made umsteigen.


lg
Tim


----------



## patti674 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

ich hab noch den richtigen angelmeis (Vanille) der müsste ja gehen ....


----------



## Siermann (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Ja,
du mußt halt probieren was den gerade gut "läuft". 
Ein Versuch mit einem fetten Tauwurm kann ja nicht schaden aber wenn da dan immer die barsche draufgehen kannst du denn Wurm eigentlich ziemlich schnell wieder vergessen.

Was auch manchmal gut läuft ist Vanille-Teig.




lg
Tim


----------



## patti674 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Teig wäre auch ne Möglichkeit 

aber wurm fehlt definitiv weg gibt zufiel barsch

wie machst dun deinen teig?


----------



## patti674 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

was ich dazu sagen sollte hin und wieder stromern da auch relativ große Karpfen rum...


----------



## Siermann (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



patti674 schrieb:


> Teig wäre auch ne Möglichkeit
> 
> aber wurm fehlt definitiv weg gibt zufiel barsch
> 
> wie machst dun deinen teig?



Ich habe hier in meinem Thread unter Anderem eine Fotodoku in der ich es beschreibe wie ich meinen Teig mache. Statt des kakao-Pulvers nimmst du einfach Vanille-Zucker und schon hast du einen guten Teig der schön süß für die Schleien ist.
Kurz vor dem angeln das kannst du auf deine angeköderte Teigkugel auch noch ein wenig mit Honig bestreiche, das spricht das die besonderen Leckermäuler unter den Schleien noch besonders an. Zumal ist es auch wieder etwas was nicht von jedem Angler praktieziert wird.



lg
Tim




P.S Habe doch den namen des Thread vergessen: Vom Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg   vom Zwieback bei Angler.


----------



## patti674 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

stimmt den teard hatte ich gelesen


----------



## Siermann (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



patti674 schrieb:


> stimmt den teard hatte ich gelesen




Siehst du 

Und jetzt kanns den Schleien an den Kragen gehen. :k
Aber bitte "schlachtet" jetzt nicht jede gefangene Maßige Schleie ab...



lg
Tim


----------



## Sofafischer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Mahlzeit #h

und schön leise sein!

Wenn die möglichkeit besteht dann geh am besten zur Dämmerung Abends oder besser noch früh morgens. Barsche beißen in der Nacht nicht.
Am Tag hab ich auf Mais oder Teig bei so kleinen Haken nur Plötz oder Blei es sei denn der Bestand ist zu gering oder im Teich ist viel Kraut.
lg


----------



## TJ. (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Hi
Ich war letztes Jahr mit nem Bekannten mal an nem Kleinen Waldsee fischen wo wir ne Tageskarte gelöst haben.
Da hatten wir auch Teig mit und der war dort der absolute hammer wir konnten zu zweit über 30 Schleien an dem Tag fangen. Das hat zwar nix zu heisen aber fast alle gingen auf teig.
Einfach 2 drittel paniermehr 1 haferflocken und Buttervanillaroma hinzu. War eigentlich ganz simpel und dort der absolute hammer.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## weserwaller (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Siermann schrieb:


> Aber bitte "schlachtet" jetzt nicht jede gefangene Maßige Schleie ab...



KLICK KLACK Habe das Foto in Deinem Album gefunden #d


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



weserwaller schrieb:


> KLICK KLACK Habe das Foto in Deinem Album gefunden #d



Ich weis nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Siermann (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Hy
wieso die Aufruhe.???

Das is ne Ü40 Schleie. Die anderen sind knappe 30cm. Leue, ich habe letztes Jahr über 100 Schleien gefangen...davon habe ich gerade mal 8 entnommen...soll ich mich deswegen jetzt irgendwie irgendwas beschuldigen...??
Ic habe an diesem Angeltag 3 mitgenommen weil ich räuchern wollte...allso ein ganz normaler Grund..



lg
Tim




P.S Manche suche halt immer wieder etwas zu meckern#q


----------



## Wunstorfer (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Ich war gestern am See und habe auch wühlende Schleien gesehen. Und aufgrund der wirklich guten Ratschläge von Siermann(und ich betone nur Siermann), werde ich's am Wochenende auch mal probieren.
Alle anderen Trööt-Teilnehmer zanken mehr, als dass sie zum Thema beisteuern. Und wenn nicht einige ein Bild mit dabei hätten, würde ich es als vorpubertäre Stutenbissigkeit bezeichnen.


----------



## vermesser (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Wunstorfer schrieb:


> Ich war gestern am See und habe auch wühlende Schleien gesehen. Und aufgrund der wirklich guten Ratschläge von Siermann(und ich betone nur Siermann), werde ich's am Wochenende auch mal probieren.
> Alle anderen Trööt-Teilnehmer zanken mehr, als dass sie zum Thema beisteuern. Und wenn nicht einige ein Bild mit dabei hätten, würde ich es als vorpubertäre Stutenbissigkeit bezeichnen.



Wieso, einige wie z.B. ich haben doch auch konkret nachgefragt...?? Bissel Gezanke gibts doch bei jedem Thema oder halt den Klassiker...Verweis auf die Suchfunktion :q:q:q !!


----------



## Wunstorfer (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Bisschen Gezanke???:q Man muss sich das mal reinziehen...
Der TE stellt ne Frage zum Schleienangeln. Es folgen 1-2 Beiträge (meist wirklich gute) und dann "wagt" ein User, einen bis dahin revolutionären Beitrag zu posten indem er meint, Schleien wären bei ihm Beifang. Is doch schön, wenn es so ist. Aber nee... da wird draufgekloppt was die Tastatur hergibt. Ein Forum funktioniert doch so: Einer fragt was, viele antworten und der TE zieht sich die Infos, die für ihn relevant sind, raus. Gelaber über gepflegte, ungepflegte Teiche, Untermaßige, Menge und ähnliches interessieren eigentlich nicht, sind nur anlass sich gegenseitig den Kamm aufzublasen. Das ist aber ein Phänomen was es in allen Foren gibt. Beschränkt euch drauf, eure Erfahrungen zu einem Thema zu posten. Alles andere ist Quatsch und offtopic, würde bei mir verwarnt und bei 5 Verwarnungen is Ausschluss. Es gibt nix nervigeres als User, die andere Beiträge ausschlachten, nur weil sie selbst keine Ahnung vom Thema haben. Haltet dann einfach die Fingerchen still und geht angeln oder macht Yoga.


----------



## Siermann (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

@ Wunsdorfer:
Da wünsch ich dir ein ganz dickes Petri Heil.
Vergiss aber die Digicam nicht zu hause#h.

mfg
Tim


----------



## Karpfenprofi Niki (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Also War Vorgestern mal was zum spaß auf Barsch mit
einem Paternostersystem (2haken also und unten das Blei)
Habe es ans Schilf geworfen und gewartet bis meine feederspitze
ausschlug nachz 10min.hats gebissen hab erst gedacht großer Barsch und was wars eine Schleie von 30cm. Habe danach noch 5weitere gefangen.Alle so um die 30-40cm.
Köder waren oben köderfisch und unten am Haken Wurmstück.
Gruß Niki

PS: Habe aber auch noch 3Barsche so um die 20-30cm gefangen.


----------



## Allex (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Wunstorfer schrieb:


> Bisschen Gezanke???:q Man muss sich das mal reinziehen...
> Der TE stellt ne Frage zum Schleienangeln. Es folgen 1-2 Beiträge (meist wirklich gute) und dann "wagt" ein User, einen bis dahin revolutionären Beitrag zu posten indem er meint, Schleien wären bei ihm Beifang. Is doch schön, wenn es so ist. Aber nee... da wird draufgekloppt was die Tastatur hergibt. Ein Forum funktioniert doch so: Einer fragt was, viele antworten und der TE zieht sich die Infos, die für ihn relevant sind, raus. Gelaber über gepflegte, ungepflegte Teiche, Untermaßige, Menge und ähnliches interessieren eigentlich nicht, sind nur anlass sich gegenseitig den Kamm aufzublasen. Das ist aber ein Phänomen was es in allen Foren gibt. Beschränkt euch drauf, eure Erfahrungen zu einem Thema zu posten. Alles andere ist Quatsch und offtopic, würde bei mir verwarnt und bei 5 Verwarnungen is Ausschluss. Es gibt nix nervigeres als User, die andere Beiträge ausschlachten, nur weil sie selbst keine Ahnung vom Thema haben. Haltet dann einfach die Fingerchen still und geht angeln oder macht Yoga.



|good:


----------



## strawinski (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

wie lang ist denn eigentlich euer Vorfach beim Psenangeln?


----------



## Jack2jack (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Was meinst denn mit Posenangeln?
An der Match mit Waggler fische ich meist so zwischen 20cm bis 40 cm jenachdem wie se beißen.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nein, ein Forum dient der Diskussion. Und an Hand dieser kann man dann Informationen bewerten... Und manchmal wird die eben etwas spitzer geführt :g
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach nee, ne "Diskussion" mit Wunstorfer, bin also nicht der Einzige bei dem du stenkerst/Diskussionen vom Zaun brichst oder aufblähst.
Scheint bei dir Methode zu haben, sich in Threads reinzuhängen und dort die Ratgebenden anzustenkern, auf dass sie sich, auf ne "Diskussion" mit dir einlassen.
Ich würde sagen, wechsel deine Position, werde Ratgebender oder gehe mehr angeln, statt Leuten auf den Sack.
Deine Art von "Diskussion" scheine jedenfalls nicht nur ich nicht zu mögen, von der Nutzlosigkeit, für den Fragesteller, ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



strawinski schrieb:


> wie lang ist denn eigentlich euer Vorfach beim Psenangeln?



Meist 25cm- 30cm.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Was meinst denn mit Posenangeln?...



Posen = Überbegriff für bissanzeigende Schwimmkörper wie Waggler, Schwimmer...


----------



## strawinski (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

ja, danke, das Posen oder Wagglerforfach wollt ich nur wissen...so ungefähr hab ich auch, wegen den Hebebissen


----------



## sam1000-0 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Beim Schleienangeln benutze ich nie Wagglerposen da fast nur Hebebisse kommen und ich sie nicht so gut erkennen kann.
Das Forfach ist 0.18 mm stark und 40-50 cm lang,allerdings setzte ich noch ein Bleischrott an dem Vorfach,etwa bei der hälfte.Das Bleischrott liegt am Grund.
Als Pose nehme ich nur zylindrische lange Posen mit 1,5 g-tragkraft.
Hat sich bis her die beste Montage für Schleienangeln gezeigt bei mir aber jeder wie er es möchte.
Ist halt nur meine Meinung!


----------



## pedda (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

ich angel auf schleien nur mit der selbsthakmontage. dieses genaue ausloten für die liftmontage dauert mir zu ewig.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja, danke, das Posen oder Wagglerforfach wollt ich nur wissen...so ungefähr hab ich auch, wegen den Hebebissen



Das macht nicht nur bei Hebebissen Sinn, sondern überhaupt, um eine vernünftige Bisserkennung zu haben.



			
				sam1000-0 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Schleienangeln benutze ich nie Wagglerposen da fast nur Hebebisse kommen und ich sie nicht so gut erkennen kann.
> Das Forfach ist 0.18 mm stark und 40-50 cm lang,allerdings setzte ich noch ein Bleischrott an dem Vorfach,etwa bei der hälfte.Das Bleischrott liegt am Grund.
> Als Pose nehme ich nur zylindrische lange Posen mit 1,5 g-tragkraft.
> Hat sich bis her die beste Montage für Schleienangeln gezeigt bei mir aber jeder wie er es möchte.
> Ist halt nur meine Meinung!


Die Tragkraft wähle ich, wann immer es geht, auch nicht höher, denn Schleien sind sensibel.
Warum du bei ner Wagglerpose, die Hebebisse nicht so gut erkennen kannst, wie bei Verwendung eines Schwimmers, ist mir aber nicht klar.|kopfkrat
Schwimmer und Waggler unterscheiden sich doch in der Hauptsache hinsichtlich Schnurführung und selbst bei Schwimmern gibt's welche mit Schnurführung unten, der Rest ist Bebleiungssache.#c



			
				pedda schrieb:
			
		

> ich angel auf schleien nur mit der selbsthakmontage. dieses genaue ausloten für die liftmontage dauert mir zu ewig.


Mit der Aussage habe ich meine Verständnisprobleme, denn eine Selbsthakmontage ist immer eine Grundmontage, eine Liftmontage kann, muss aber keine Grundmontage sein.
Zudem wüsste ich nicht, was an einer Liftmontage großartig auszuloten ist.
Es reicht ja ein Bleischrot, auf die Hauptschnur, unmittelbar vor dem Vorfach zu klemmen, welches so dimensioniert ist, dass der vorgebleite Waggler bis zur Antennenspitze absäuft.
Dazu ein Vorfach von leppischen 15cm. Hebt der Fisch das kurze Vorfach an, bekommt man das, mit der Verzögerung um 15cm(Vorfachlänge) sofort mit, weil die Wagglerantenne mit einem Mal aus dem Wasser fährt.
Ob das Vorfach mit Bleischrot am Grund liegt oder über Grund im Mittelwasser schwebt, ist egal, ob Waggler oder Schwimmer ist auch wurscht.


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage habe ich meine Verständnisprobleme, denn eine Selbsthakmontage ist immer eine Grundmontage, eine Liftmontage kann, muss aber keine Grundmontage sein.
> Zudem wüsste ich nicht, was an einer Liftmontage großartig auszuloten ist.



Hi,
na ja , zumindest funktioniert die Selbsthakmethode #6
Da kann die Schleie noch so sensiebl sein , sobald sie den Köder einsaugt und wegschwimmen will hakt sie sich , das ist bei anderen Montagen nicht der Fall.
Ich bin davon überzeugt mit der Selbsthakmethode größeren Erfolg zu haben als mit anderen Methoden .
Zumindest an meinem Gewässer , mit meinen Ködern und bei meinen Schleien :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jack2jack (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Posen = Überbegriff für bissanzeigende Schwimmkörper wie Waggler, Schwimmer...


Ach neee....



Na für mich ist das schon ein Unterschied ob ich mit der Match oder mit der Pole oder aber der Bolo angel. Da benötigt man meiner Meinung nach schon teilweise unterschiedliche Vorfach längen.

Selbst wenn man nur mit der Match angelt, benutzen viele je nach beißverhalten der Fische andere Vorfächer.


----------



## Dunraven (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Sehe ich auch so, zumal ich ja auch mit Pose auf Hecht und Zander Fische, und das ist ebenfalls Posenfischen, nur das es da nochmal ganz anders aussieht mit dem Vorfach als mit der Kopfrute z.B.
Von daher nutze ich 18-60cm würde ich sagen, von der Whip bis zur Hechtrute.

@Was das missverstanden angeht, das hast Du wohl eher Sensitivfischer. Ich hatte es auch so verstanden das die Frage auf die ganze Bandbreite abspielt die es beim Posenangeln gibt und die unterschiedliche Vorfachlängen brauchen. 

Bei Deinem Post war ich mir jetzt nur nicht sicher ob Du ihn ernsthaft für so blöd hältst (nicht böse gemeint, aber der Begriff Pose sollte in einem Anglerforum schon bekannt sein, das ist einer der Grundbegriffe finde ich) oder ob es ein Witz war. Da habe ich Dich also sicher falsch verstanden, denn ich habe einfach auf den Witz getippt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Ach neee....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat hier niemand bestritten.
Ich habe nur das Wort "Posenangeln" bzw. "Pose"erklärt, weil ich davon ausging, dass der werte Kollege nichts mit dem Begriff anzufangen wusste(hinsichtlich Bedeutung).
Kommt schließlich öfters vor, dass vorallem die jungen Angelkollegen, über einen sehr übersichtlichen Wortschatz verfügen.
Von daher habt ihr mich alle drei, schlicht missverstanden.|kopfkrat


----------



## Sofafischer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Das Forfach ist 0.18 mm stark und 40-50 cm lang,allerdings setzte ich noch ein Bleischrott an dem Vorfach,etwa bei der hälfte.Das Bleischrott liegt am Grund.
> Als Pose nehme ich nur zylindrische lange Posen mit 1,5 g-tragkraft.



|good:

so mache ich es auch. nur etwas länger noch das vorfach. wenn der köder grad so oder knapp übern Grund an der Pose angeboten wird und der schlei merkt die Schnur ist er weg. Deshalb ist es gut wenn der köder etwas auf dem boden liegt ca 50cm vom ersten bleischrot entfernt.
1,5g trägt ein normales kniklicht.
noch besser beißen sie aber  wenn man noch sensibler wird 0,3g Pose+Minikniklicht. das ganze nicht weiter als 10m auswerfen.
lg


----------



## Sofafischer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Da sitze ich manchmal die halbe Nacht und Starre auf 2-3g Schwimmer und nichts Beißt aber Blubbern tuts im Umkreis überall. Dann mache ich eine leichte Pose ran und es dauert keine 15min da ist der erste Biss. Und wenn man Nachts Biss hatt dann ist es kein Barsch oder Plötz 

oder das Vorfach verlängern auf 1-1,5m aber das allein reicht nicht,nur manchmal.

lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

So iss richtig . . . #6

Posenangeln ist immer noch die spannendste Art, Schleien zu fangen.:l


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Hi,
so ein kreichender Bissanzeiger ist aber auch nicht schlecht ;-)
Mir gefällt es und ich könnte nicht behaupten das mir Posenangeln mehr Spaß bereitet.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sofafischer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

|wavey: 
und ganz wichtig LEISE sein.
das muss Mann auch erstmal hinbekommen.


----------



## Sofafischer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

ein Kumpel hatt als Klingelton im Handy Froschgequarke....sowas sollte ein E-Bissanger mal spielen grins


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so ein kreichender Bissanzeiger ist aber auch nicht schlecht ;-)
> Mir gefällt es und ich könnte nicht behaupten das mir Posenangeln mehr Spaß bereitet.
> Gruß Udo



Hi Udo,

Du musst das mal probieren.:m
:q:q:q



Sofafischer schrieb:


> ein Kumpel hatt als Klingelton im Handy Froschgequarke....sowas sollte ein E-Bissanger mal spielen grins



Bissanzeiger mit Naturgeräuschen gibbet schon:
https://www.shopssl.de/epages/es104130.sf?ObjectPath=/Shops/es104130_CARP-CORNER/Products/BA021

Aber ob da ein Frosch dabei ist?|kopfkrat


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## strawinski (6. August 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Andal schrieb:


> Nimm einen Stock und lockere den Grund etwas auf, warte ein bis zwei Stunden und dann bietest du Wurmstückchen an der freien Leine an. Einfach, spannend und effizient.


 

genau, oder kauf die nen rechen im bauaus und dann ziehst den am ufer lang und warte.....außerdem kannste damit noch entkrauten


----------



## ZebraZ1 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Hey,

so sieht das Ergebniss aus wenn man ganz leicht fischt

und mit vollen Risiko in die Seerosen geht.



Gruß Dieter


----------



## KArpfen97 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Hi bin jungangler undwollte mal an einem ca.1.5 hektar großen see auf schleien angeln ich weiß nicht wie es mit dem bestand aussieht aber ich hab gehört das schleien vereinzelt gefangen werden soll ich es dort versuchen (und wie ?) oder soll ich mir ein anderes gewässer suchen ?


LG KAprfen 97


----------



## Marco 82 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Hallo KArpfen 97

Also ein 1,5 ha großes Gewässer erleichtert die Platzwahl nicht gerade. Deiner Frage entnehme ich, dass du dich an dem Gewässer nicht gut auskennst, daher solltest du dir "verdächtige" Stellen suchen, um deine Fangchancen zu erhöhen.

z.B.
- Krautbänke, Seerosenfelder, Schilfgürtel
- flache, ufernahe Bereiche
- allgemein Bereiche, die Nahrung und Deckung 
  bieten       

Dessweiteren kannst du versuchen durch beobachten (Blasen, direkter Sichtkontakt) Stellen ausfindig zu machen. Oder du fragst Angler, die dort regelmäßig angeln, die kannst du ruhig ansprechen, entweder sie geben dir einen Tip oder auch nicht, versuchen würde ich es auf jeden Fall.

Wenn du alternative Gewässer zur Auswahl hast, wie z.B. kleine Teiche, Tümpel, Weiher, so würde ich diese bevorzugen (musst du aber nicht).
Der Vorteil bei solchen Gewässern liegt darin, dass sie die Platzwahl erleichtern und du mit einfachem Gerät ohne großen Aufwand Erfolge erziehlen kannst.
Zur Not reicht eine Stippe oder eine einfache Posenrute, irgendwelches High-Tech Gedöns brauchst du an solchen Gewässern nicht.

Sonst bietet dir der Thread ja allerlei Informationen über Montagen und Köder, solltest du dich für ein kleines Gewässer entscheiden, gilt für Montage und Ausrüstung: je einfacher und unauffälliger, desto besser.

Viel Erfolg

Marco


----------



## micha84 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Also meine Schleie dieses Jahr (5 Stück) habe ich auf Pose gefangen und Wichtig ist das Anfüttern. Ich habe 2 Stück auf Vanilie geschmack gefangen und 3 auf Kakau. Alle Schleie habe ich früh morgens zwischen 6 und 9 Uhr rausgehollt spätere Zeiten waren die Schleie nicht mehr da. 
Schleie zu überlisten ist auch recht schwer weil Schleie sehr sehr Vorsichtige Fische sind und nicht alles reinwürgen was vor die Nase kommt, oft machen die Probebisse und manchmal springt die Pose wie wild herum. Hier heisst es nerven bewahren und erst bei deutschlichen absinken der Pose zuschlagen. Alles andere davor verjagt die Schleie nur. 


Naja das waren meine Erfahrungen sind zwar nicht viele aber ausreichend für mich . Muss aber auch leider sagen das der Schleie von geschmack sehr nach Moor und Schlamm schmeckt schade für solche wunderschöne Fische.


----------



## Udo561 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Hi,
hatte die Tage auch mal wieder eine etwas größere ;-)
Ist bei mir dieses Jahr die 74.te Schleie gewesen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Allex (13. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch!
Konnte bisher noch keine Schleie überlisten, habe sie aber auch noch nicht gezielt beangelt...
Ich denke ich werd mein Glück auch mal in den Niederlanden versuchen 

MfG


----------



## KArpfen97 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Danke werds mal versuchen lauf einfach mal um den see und schau nach geeigneten stellen .Welche köder sollte ich nehme und was soll ich füttern


----------



## Marco 82 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Zum Füttern würde ich eine Fertigfuttermischung nehmen, es gibt  extra Schleienfutter, dass mußt du aber nicht unbedingt nehmen. Zusätzlich aromatiesieren brauchst du es auch nicht, kannst du natürlich , wenn du willst. Ein etwas herberes Aroma hat sich bei mir gut bewehrt, in Richtung Spekulatius oder Rotaugenfutter.
Zusätzlich kannst du dem Futter Rotwürmer oder Maden beifügen, Mais ginge auch.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es aber wichtiger den Fisch, bzw. seinen Standort zu finden, als zu versuchen "mit Gewalt" die Fische an "deinen" Futterplatz zu locken, was nicht heißen soll, dass du nicht füttern sollst. Die Platzwahl halte ich für viel wichtiger, als teure Ruten oder aufwendiges, teures Futter.

Wenn du eine Stelle gefunden hast an der du Schleie vermutest, füttere ein paar Hände voll an.
Solltest du auf kurze Entfernung angeln, brauchst du keine riesigen, festen Bälle formen, einfach leicht andrücken reicht aus. "Riesenbälle" haben im ufernahen Flachwasser, vorallem in kleinen und Kleinstgewässern mehr Schäuch- als Lockwirkung, meine Erfahrung.
Auf mittlere und große Entfernung formst du mit beiden händen ein paar Bälle und wirfst sie an den Angelplatz, kannst auch eine Schleuder nehmen.

Als Köder empfehlen sich Maden(bündel), Rot.-/Tauwurm oder Mais, bzw. Weißbrotflocke.

Wenn die Stelle sich doch nicht als gut erweisen sollte, wechsle sie ruhig, nur so kannst du gute Stellen finden. Lass dich nicht entmutigen, wenn mal keine Schleie beißt, es ist normal, dass du viele Weißfische als "Beifang" hast.

Jetzt im Spätsommer würde ich eher tierische Köder bevorzugen.
Als optimale Fangzeit in dieser Jahreszeit würde ich den Nachmittag ansehen, Schleien mögen Wärme und sind um diese Zeit recht aktiv - kannst es natürlich auch morgens oder abends versuchen.

Das ist mein Vorschlag, musst du nicht genauso machen. Am besten ist es immer eigene Erfahrungen zu sammeln.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg

Gruß Marco


----------



## strawinski (13. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

udeo561

mit welcher Methode fängst du sie denn?


----------



## Udo561 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Hi,
ganz anders als andere Schleienangler :q
Mit meiner Methode widerlege ich ich Schleien vorsichtige Fische sind 
Man muss ganz einfach nur die Schleienstrassen finden.
Schleien ziehen immer zur gleichen Zeit im Trupp ihre Futterplätze ab.
Mit weiter als 2 Meter von den Seerosen oder einem Schilfgürtel und da lege ich eine Festbleimontage mit Haarhaken aus , genau wie beim Karpfenangeln.
Köder ist auch nicht Mais, Maden oder Würmer , ich angele mit kleinen Pellets.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Brachsenfan (14. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

hi,
erstmal ein dickes Petri an Udo für deine tolle Schleie.
Hab dieses Jahr bisher nur zwei Schleien gefangen(30cm;45cm lang).
Beide hab ich, wie fast alle meiner bisherigen Schleien auch mit der Feederrute und Mistwurmbündel überlisten können.
Fische in der Regel eine Rute mit Mistwürmern und die zweite mit Maden.
Auffällig ist, dass ich von meinen bisher insgesamt nur 5 Schleien, nur eine einzige auf Maden und die restlichen auf Mistwürmer gefangen habe.
Auffällig ist auch, dass nur eine einzige Schleie in die Rutenspitze voll reingehaun hat, während die 4 anderen einen kurzen Zupfer machten und danach sofort die Schnur erschlaffte und der Fisch auf mich zu geschwommen kam. 
Die meisten Schleien lieferten einen besseren Kampf wie so mancher Karpfen, was an meinen weichen Feederruten ganz besonders viel Spaß macht, manchmal aber auch richitger Stress wird, wenn sie unbedingt in ein Hindernis schwimmen will, ich aber nicht genug Druck aufbringen kann. Trotzdem ist mir noch keine Schleie gepierct entkommen!
Was vielleicht noch zu erwähnen wäre: Ih fische beim feedern auf Schleien und Brachsen nur durchlaufmontagen, bei denen der Fisch nur die Rutenspitze als Widerstand spürt. So sehe ich auch jeden feinsten Zupfer zuverlässig an der Rutenspitze und weis sofort, wenn die heiße Phase beginnt und ich jederzeit bereit sein muss um den Anschlag zu setzen.

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Fein. Petri Heil zu deinen Schleien(an Udo auch(mal wieder . . :q)).#6

Schleien können schon süchtig machen . . .:l


----------



## Udo561 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Die meisten Schleien lieferten einen besseren Kampf wie so mancher Karpfen, was an meinen weichen Feederruten ganz besonders viel Spaß macht, manchmal aber auch richitger Stress wird, wenn sie unbedingt in ein Hindernis schwimmen will, ich aber nicht genug Druck aufbringen kann.
> Gruß
> Brachsenfan



Hi,
so eine ü50 oder sogar ne ü60 cm Schleie kämpft um einiges besser als ein Karpfen , allerdings auch ganz anders.
Bei Biss einer Schleie merkt man sofort die Kopfstöße , auch am leichten Karpfengerät.
Wer noch nie so eine große Schleie gefangen hat kann sich nicht vorstellen was das für tolle Kämpfer sind.
Um meine 68 cm Schleie raus zu bekommen habe ich gut 10 Minuten benötigt , am Karpfengerät.
Bei der Selbsthakmethode ziehen die beim Anbiss erst mal einige Meter Schnur ab , sie wollen ja unbedingt in die Seerosen oder ins Schilf.
Wenn man da nicht schnell reagiert verliert man die Schleie daher ist es Pflicht wenn man so angelt das man direkt an der Rute sitzt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## KArpfen97 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

@marco 82

Danke dass du mir meine ganzen fragen beantwortet hast wenn ich was gefangen habe werd ich es posten. Aber das dauert noch weil ich veraussichtlich erst am 3. november an den see gehe

LG KAprfen97


----------



## Marco 82 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Gern geschehen,

ich will jetzt kein Spielverderber sein, aber im November Schleien zu fangen, gestaltet sich recht schwierg. Im November ist das Wasser schon sehr kühl, dass bedeutet, dass die Fische ihren Stoffwechsel umstellen. Sie fressen weniger und bewegen sich auch nicht mehr so viel. Sie halten sich dann in tieferen Gewässerregionen auf, da das Wasser dort wärmer ist als in Flachwasserbereichen.

Du solltest auf jeden Fall die Futtermenge gering halten, um die Fische nicht zu sehr zu sättigen.
Auch solltest du eine möglichst sensible Form der Bissanzeige wählen, also sensible gut ausgebleite Posen oder fürs Grundangeln leichte Einhägebissanzeiger oder was auch immer du zur Verfügung hast.

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall zu einem kleinen Gewässer raten, da du dort tiefere Stellen und damit potenzielle Fangplätze leichter ausfindig machen und beangeln kannst. 
Als Köder würde ich Made oder Wurmstückchen nehmen, Mais oder Teig sind für den Herbst/Winter ungeeignet.

Vielleicht kannst du ja an einem sonnigen Tag, doch noch einen erwischen und wenn nicht, der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## KArpfen97 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Ok der see ist in der regel eh sehr tief gleich nach dem ufer kommen kanten und es geht auf bis ca. 10 meter runter. ICh versuch es mal mit der stippe und mit der schwingspitze


----------



## Marco 82 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Naja, mit der Stippe wird das nichts bei ca. 10 m Gewässertiefe, da müsstest du dir eine flachere Stelle suchen. 
Schwingspitzenrute hört sich nicht schlecht an, hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass du soetwas hast.
Wobei ich die noch nie  in 10m Tiefe ausprobiert habe, könnte aber klappen.
Mit solch tiefen Gewässern habe ich wenig Erfahrung, es gibt zwar einige Baggerseen bei mir, aber die sind vom Ufer aus schwer effektiv zu beangeln, wegen sehr großer Fläche und Tiefe.
Wie gesagt um gezielt auf Schhleie zu angeln, in einem Gewässer an dem du keine guten Plätze kennst, wäre ein kleiner, überschaubarer See, Teich am besten geeignet. Oder fragst mal jemanden, der sich dort auskennt.

Wird schon klappen. 

Gruß Marco


----------



## KArpfen97 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

ICh hab auch keine schwinge aber mein dad und mein bruder
Eine idee für einen platz hätte ich ein krautfeld am ufer . Angler kann ich nicht fragen weil das ist dort ca. 2 stunden von mir entfent

LG Karpfen97


----------



## Marco 82 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Kannst ja eine an das Krautfeld legen und die andere in einem tiefen Bereich.
Bei aller Theorie kommt man ums Probieren sowieso nicht drumherum.
Es ist durchaus möglich, dass auch noch in flacheren Zonen (Krautfeld) eine Chance besteht.
Das kann man nie so genau sagen, hängt auch davon ab, ob der Herbst eher kalt wird, oder in Richtung "Goldener Oktober" verläuft.
Und wenn den Bruder und dein dad mitkommen, stehen die Chancen umso besser.
Ein schönes Erlebnis wirds bestimmt, selbst wenn kein Schlei beißt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## KArpfen97 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Soll ich in einer lücke im krautfeld angeln oder vor dem krautfeld


----------



## Dunraven (16. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Vor dem Krautfeld.
Die Lücke ist sicher ein schöner Platz, aber die Fische da raus zu bekommen ist deutlich schwerer.


----------



## Sofafischer (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

In der "lücke" da biete mal einen Köderfisch an einem Schwimmer an 
diese "lücken" sind Reviere vom Hecht. Die sind ca 1m² groß.
lg


----------



## KArpfen97 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Des mit dem köderfisch lass ich glaub ich weil des ist vielleicht 5 meter von rand weg . Aber ihr habt mir immer noch nicht gesagt wo ich meinen köder platzieren soll|kopfkrat


----------



## petri28 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



KArpfen97 schrieb:


> Des mit dem köderfisch lass ich glaub ich weil des ist vielleicht 5 meter von rand weg . Aber ihr habt mir immer noch nicht gesagt wo ich meinen köder platzieren soll|kopfkrat


Dunraven hat es doch geschrieben: *vor dem Krautfeld*


----------



## Feuchty (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir da jetzt ein neueres Gewässer ausgesucht was auch sehr viel Seerosen wuchs hat und recht gut verkrautet ist, hab seit ca 4 wochen wirklich versucht konstant auf Tinca zu fischen doch irgendwie tu ich mich in diesem gewässer wahnsinnig schwer, irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das es dort schon keine schleien mehr gibt. |kopfkrat
Natürlich habe ich da wohl schon ein problem ausgemacht, ich angel von einem steg aus und da endsteht wohl recht viel krach nur ob es die Schleie sofort vertreibt weiss ich nicht so ganz, hoffe mich klärt jemand auf !!
Als köder habe ich es mit Mistwurm,Made,Mais,Teig Mehlwurm versucht nur irgendwie tut sich da nichts im bezug auf schleien, ich angel recht nah am ufer heisst also ungefähr 5 meter vom ufer entfernt an einem seerosen feld, als montage habe ich eine simple Posenmontage, gefüttert habe ich mit Sensas futter darunter hanf wurm und mais oder halt Maismehl hanf grieß, haferflocken aber irgendwie tut sich im bezug auf Tinca nichts. Jetzt bitte ich euch helft mir ich verzweifel an diesem see.:c

Beste grüsse


----------



## Sofafischer (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Das ist einfach nicht mehr DIE Beißzeit für Schlei das ist den langsam zu kalt.


----------



## strawinski (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

naja ist doch erst anfang september und die müssen auch noch fett anfressen


----------



## Sofafischer (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Also meine waren im Sommer schon schön Fett 

Klar die beißen noch aber nicht mehr so doll also die beste Fangzeit ist vorbei.
Zum Thema Lautstärke kann ich sagen wenn dir zb das Blei auf den Steg fällt oder die Cola beim öffnen zischt ist noch alles gut (solange es nicht direkt nacheinander geschiet). 

Wenn du dich aber bewegst auf dem Steg sind sie weg (die sehn dich) am besten immer im Stuhl hocken bleiben...ist meinermeinung nach sowieso das beste was man machen kann bei der Intelligentesten Art nicht zu tun :q

Wenn deine 3,60m Rute so ein Ffuuhp geräuchsch von sich gibt beim Auswerfen=sind sie weg. 
Wenn man einen Ast zerbricht gehts grad noch so zerbrichst du 2 oder mehr dann sind sie weg
(So ungefähr ist das also auf garkeinen fall dauerhaft laut sein das fängt schon beim einrichten der Angelstelle an) 
Wenn du mal Hustest das verscheucht sie nicht gleich. Die kommen wieder. Wenn man anfüttert kommen sie schneller. Man kann aber auch die ganze Zeit "laut" sein aber dann sind im 30m umkreis keine mehr auch wenn da lecker Anfütter liegt dann schwimmen sie am Rand lang und traun sich nicht nah ran. Erst wenns wieder ruig ist ca 30min. ABER auch nicht immer ist auch Gewässerabhängig.
lg


----------



## Feuchty (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

hmm also so ein Krawallhannes bin ich auch wieder nicht, viel krach ist nicht nur ich denke mal deine erste vermutung wird da schon richtig sein das es zu kalt ist.  Leider habe ich auch zuviele kleinfische am platz. Naja ich werds am wochenende nochmal konsequent über nacht versuchen, ansonten muss ich mir da was fürs nächste jahr einfallen lassen denn das wurmt mich momentan richtig


----------



## strawinski (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

also alle lauteren geräusche, die sie dort nicht gewöhnt sind....wie zähneklappern in der kalten nacht.....ich mein, falls noch welche im mund sind......


----------



## Feuchty (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

:q gottseidank sind die beisser noch alle im esszimmer !
Naja ich weiss schon was du meinst, werde mal konsequent jegliche unnötige bewegung vermeiden !


----------



## Sofafischer (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

viel erfolg du schaffst das.
evtl noch ein kleiner tip: Bei Mais nicht 3 körnchen oder gar mehr sondern mal nur eins am 6-8er Hacken schön dünndrätig also leicht sollte er sein. Dazu noch 20 körnchen anfüttern auf 1m² und dein Köder mitten drin.

mein Köder damals (2-3 Maiskörnchen) lagen auf einem Futterplatz ca 1m² groß.
Dort hab ich Partikel (Maismehl+Haferflocken) mit einem Futterkorb ausgelegt. Dazu mit der Hand (oder Fluppe) ab und an mal 5-20 Körnchen dazugeschmissen auf ca 2m um den 1m² Futterplatz. Das Wasser hatt "gekocht" aber keiner wollte meinen Haken schlucken....der auf Grund lag +ca 60cm Vorfach. Das hatt mich dann schon verwundert zumal ich es an den Blasen sehen konnte wann der Anfüttermais ungefähr weg war und auch nachdem kein anderer Mais mehr zum Fressen da war haben sie meinen Köder verschmäht....
Daraufhin hab ich nur ein Maiskörnchen rangemacht und Bubs wanderte auch die Pose.
Ich kann mir das nur so erklären das 3 Körnchen+Haken zu schwer sind und die dadurch verdacht schöpfen und ihn wieder ausspucken.

Oder wenn ich nen dendro würmbündel an einem zu großen Haken mache dann lutschen die immer nur aber schlucken nicht. Irgentwann ist dann der Haken blank aber kein Fisch gefangen... Nehm ich nen 8er Haken und einen dicken Tauwurm dann schlucken sie auch (solang sie beim abziehn nichts merken) aber ich hab auch schon Schleie mit 5 maiskörnchen gefangen......aber naja....
lg


----------



## Sofafischer (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Und das ist garnicht so einfach leise zu sein!


----------



## Feuchty (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Danke für deine Info und deine zusprüche Sofafischer
#6

Werd es mal so versuchen wie du es jetzt beschrieben hattest, hoffen wir mal auf das beste


----------



## strawinski (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

sagt mal, habt ihr eigentlich erfahrung wenn man im boot sitzt, dann kann man ja kleine wellen die man macht nicht vermeiden..man sieht sie auch die wellen aber vertreibt man damit die schleien


----------



## Sofafischer (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

oh das ist schwer  also die Wellen nicht aber das Boot. 
Wenn du allerdings ne halbe h vor Anker liegst (damit die Fische merken das,das Boot keine Gefahr ist) was du bestimmt machst dann sollte es sie nicht verscheuchen...wenn du dich aber ZU DOLL bewegst später und somit Wellen verursachst dann würde ich sagen....kann sein. Definitiv Beantworten kann dir das keiner!
ABEER wenn ich mit nem Boot rumpaddel und Schleie SEHE dann haun sie alle ab... 
Wenn das Boot 3 Tage dort liegt und du dich nicht bewegen würdest dann würden sie ums Boot schwimmen...und drunter usw.
Tinca ist nicht doof deshalb ist es auch nicht SOOO leicht sie zu fangen. 
Ach Tinca Tinca :l :l:l
Schleienangler sind DIE Angler da muss man ruig sein, sensibel Fischen und das bei Sonnenschein + 36grad.
hehe

EDIT: Aber Erfahrung hab ich in dem Punkt keine. Hab mir darüber noch keine gedanken gemacht. Eher um die Lautstärke hallt oder Montage.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Im Boot muss man noch vorsichtiger sein. Das wirkt wie ein Lautsprecher.

Trotzdem kann man auch vom Boot aus Schleien fangen. Sie sind nicht in jedem Gewässer gleich scheu.
Ich kannte mal einen See an dem dicht am Ufer eine Bahnlinie verlief. Dort konnte man trampeln wie man wollte.
Es hat die Fische allgemein nicht interessiert.

Der Boden bebte förmlich wenn ein Zug vorbei fuhr.

An Seen mit viel Bootslärm/Wassersportlärm sind die Fische nicht so scheu wie im verschwiegenen Waldsee, wo sich Fuchs und Hase gute Nacht sagen.|wavey:


----------



## Sofafischer (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

auf jeden #6


----------



## KArpfen97 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Mit welchem futter soll ich füttern ein fertig futter oder eins selber machen oder ferig futter noch ein bisschen aufpeppen . wenn ja mit was aufpeppen und welche futter marke


----------



## Sofafischer (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Das was du dir leisten kannst.... Ich finde die Futtermischungen aus dem Angelladen zu Teuer und benutze deshalb zum Feedern polenta(Maismehl)+Haferflocken+Etwas fertigmischung vom Händler.
Achso und dem Köder mit dem ich Angel zb.Mais oder Wurmstückchen.
lg


----------



## KArpfen97 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Danke von welcher firma soll ich die fertig mischung nehmen sensas oder was für eins


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



KArpfen97 schrieb:


> Danke von welcher firma soll ich die fertig mischung nehmen sensas oder was für eins




Wenn du genug Geld hast, nimm Sensas Tanches.#6


----------



## KArpfen97 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Ok was kostet das so im schnitt


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Ca. 5 - 6€ p. Kilo.:m

Kann man aber 1:1 mi Pniermehl strecken. Und füttere nicht zuviel an.


----------



## Dunraven (17. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



petri28 schrieb:


> Dunraven hat es doch geschrieben: *vor dem Krautfeld*



Wobei ich da noch nicht wusste das er dann auf seinen Zehen fischt. #6

Die Aussage vor dem Krautfeld bezog sich darauf das Du den Fisch nicht durch das Kraut drillen musst (Hängergefahr). Wenn das aber so nahe am Ufer ist, dann musst Du das ja wenn Du hinter dem Feld nur fischen kannst. Dann solltest Du eben überlegen ob Du den Platz wechseln kannst damit du eben neben oder "hinter" (in dem Fall ist das dann ja für Dich aus der neuen Position neben) das Krautfeld werfen kannst ohne durch das Kraut drillen zu müssen. 

Und zum Rest hier, ich würde auch sagen scheiß auf den Lärm, das wird stark übertrieben. Bei meinen Gewässern (50-60cm tief am Ufer) wandert auch schon mal die Senke weil ich die einer Schleie auf den Kopf geworfen habe, wobei es noch häufiger ist das ich die auf der Senke habe. Da ich alle 5m die Senke rein werfe, und sie nach 10-20 Sekunden hoch hole, ist Geräusche machen das kleinere Problem. Auch beim Spinnfischen sehe ich sie gerne mal fliehen. Meist wenn ich so 1-2m neben denen stehe und mich dann den Köder denen fast auf den Kopf werfe, oder wenn ich doll aufstampfe. Normales Laufen, Reden, ect. verscheucht die eher nicht, von Ästen oder Zähneklappern mal ganz zu schweigen. 

Links und rechts neben jedem Kanal sind Straßen und Häuser, die sind sowas einfach gewöhnt. Klar mag es an gottverlassenen Seen anders sein, aber was ich damit sagen will, das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen wie es hier getan wurde. 

Ich jedenfalls lache über Aussagen wie Schleien sind scheu, vorsichtig, schwer zu fangen. Die Kunst ist eher beim Aalangeln keine zu fangen. Und selbst in einem 25m breiten Kanal, wo nur an einer Seite eine Straße ist und an der anderen nicht, selbst da wird beim Ferienpassangeln fast jedes Mal eine Schleie gefangen. Schleien werden da nicht so oft gefangen, aber wenn da 30 Kinder viel Lärm machen, dicht an dicht stehen, mit Hechtposen am fischen sind, natürlich nur 1-2m vom Ufer entfernt an dem sie stampfen und schreibe, da ihre Ruten nicht mehr hergeben, selbst dann ist fast jedes Jahr einer dabei der eine fängt. 

Ausnahmen, mag sein, eher würde ich aber sagen hier ganz normal, auch weil wenige auf Schleien gezielt fischen. Aber andere Gewässer, andere Situationen. Und da Du nicht viel geschrieben hast könnten am Steg ja auch im Sommer viele Badegäste sein (ob erlaubt oder nicht ist dabei ja egal). In dem Fall wären die Fische da auch Lärm, ect. gewöhnt. Dann kannst Du das als Ursache auch eher ausschließen. Ich betone nochmal, meine Erfahrungen sind nicht unbedingt auf andere Gewässer übertragbar, ABER die von anderen sind es auch nicht auf meine Gewässer bzw. andere. Was ich sagen will, da muss man eben schauen wie es jeweils ist mit den Schleien. Erstmal vorsichtig sein ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber so zu übertreiben halte ich dann doch für unnötig. Eher denke ich es liegt am Platz oder am Wetter.


----------



## strawinski (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

also ich denke immer fische sind eh gehörlos..es sind nur die geäuschwellen die übertragen werden können. aber die müssen ja ertmal bis unter wasser weiterkommen. schatten villeicht oder eigenen wasserbewegungen...

wie seht ihr denn die schleien? mit der poolbrille.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



strawinski schrieb:


> also ich denke immer fische sind eh gehörlos..es sind nur die geäuschwellen die übertragen werden können. aber die müssen ja ertmal bis unter wasser weiterkommen. schatten villeicht oder eigenen wasserbewegungen...
> 
> wie seht ihr denn die schleien? mit der poolbrille.....



Wasser überträgt Schwingungen besser als die Luft.:m Und Fische können Schwingungen besser wahrnehmen mit ihrer Seitenlinie als du hören kannst.

Also vor allem das Getrampel am Ufer sollte man bleiben lassen. Normales reden, räuspern, husten, furzen usw.  stört die Fische nicht.

Sehen kann man besonders Schleien oft ganz nah am Rand beim sonnen, schlafen oder was auch immer die da tun. 
Gerade im Hochsommer sieht man sie sehr oft. Dann beissen sie auch nicht. Erst später fangen sie wieder an zu fressen.
|wavey:


----------



## strawinski (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

ja danke Prof. Tinca....aber meinst nicht wenn die tincas 1m tief stehen und ne kleine welle geht ins wasser, das die welle überhaupt bis zur tinca dringt?


----------



## KArpfen97 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

@all danke für die tipps und infos wenn ich was gefangen hab poste ichs


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja danke Prof. Tinca....aber meinst nicht wenn die tincas 1m tief stehen und ne kleine welle geht ins wasser, das die welle überhaupt bis zur tinca dringt?




Wie nu? Dringt oder dringt nicht?|kopfkrat

Auf alle Fälle registrieren die Fische auch eine kleine Welle bei Windstille. 
Wie sie damit umgehen und ob sie das als Gefahr einordnen ist (wie oben schon beschrieben) von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich.|wavey:


----------



## Feuchty (19. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

soweit ich weiss haben fische doch ein Hörorgan!!

Heute morgen war auf DMX oder wie dieser sender heisst eine nette Doku übers Schleien fischen, war eigentlich ganz interessant, viel falsch mach ich da anscheinend nicht !!


----------



## TJ. (19. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

@Feuchty
Die Sendung hies Angebissen und war auf Dmax

wers verpasst hat

Hier

Gruß Thomas


----------



## strawinski (19. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

fenes video....man fragt sich immer warum die und andere ihre schleien tagsüber mitten im see fangen, wo doch die meisten früh morgens und nachts im schilf und a den seroen fangen....ist irgendwie komisch


----------



## TJ. (20. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Matt Heyes angelt bei den Videos meistens im Horseshoe Lake
dieser ist komplett Künstlich angelegt und richtig gut besetzt sozusagen ein Karpfen/Schleien Puff aus diesem Grund schonmal kann man viele verhaltensweisen nicht auf andere Gewässer mit weniger dichtem Besatzt übertragen. Dann hat der Horseshou noch ein paar weitere besonderheiten beim Bau wurden unter wasser Berge, Löcher und Rinnen angelegt in welchen sich die Fische dann tagsüber aufhalten in einem Gewässer ohne ausgeprögte Pflanzenstrucktur suchen sich die fische anderweitig Deckung.
Und genau in solchen Zonen wird geangelt. Dazu kommt dann noch, dass diese videos eh zusammengeschnitten sind den selbst dort fangen sie nicht ununterbrochen ihren zielfisch.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## strawinski (20. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

also eigentlich ein richtiger "Angelfake"...dressierte Fische im Fischzoo..Und das sind dann die Angelgurus....Naja, besser als wenn man unter Wasser die Fische einfach ranhängt....


----------



## Feuchty (20. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

@ TJ Danke für den link #6


----------



## Dunraven (20. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



strawinski schrieb:


> also eigentlich ein richtiger "Angelfake"...dressierte Fische im Fischzoo..Und das sind dann die Angelgurus....Naja, besser als wenn man unter Wasser die Fische einfach ranhängt....




Falsch.
Das ist in Engaland ganz normal. Solche Anlagen sind da üblich und da finden dann die ganzen/ein Großteil der Wettkämpfe statt. Will Raison, einer der besten Angler der Welt, gerade Vize EM hinter seinem Kollegen Alan Scotthorn aus der englischen Nationalmannschaft  geworden, und mit der englischen Nationalmannschaft dann auch Vize EM, ist z.B. immer an der Anlage seines Vaters, auf der er auch arbeitet. Das ist auch so ein Teich. Sowas sind in England eben DIE Gewässer um die es geht. Was meinst Du wo die ganzen neuen Techniken entwickelt werden? Stippen auf Karpfen, Method Feeder, ect. das kommt doch alles aus solchen Seen, bis das dann irgendwann auch wie Festlandangler auf unsere Gewässer umändern. 

Von daher hat das nichts mit einem Fake zu tun. Das ist für einen Engländer das selbe als wenn Du an einen Kanal geht, der ja auch ein künstliches Gewässer ist.


----------



## Udo561 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Hi,
und genau solche Gewässer gibt es auch hier in NL .
Ich könnte jetzt nicht behaupten das solch ein Gewässer einfacher zu beangeln ist.
Neulinge die hier meinen mal eben Ansitzen zu können und einen Karpfen oder ne Schleie zu fangen werden sehr oft enttäuscht.
Selbst an solchen Gewässern gibt es Tage da fängt man nichts.
Gruß Udo


----------



## strawinski (20. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

danke erstmal für die Erklärung....Muß man ja erstmal alles verstehen..
das wäre dann wettkampangeln mit garantiertem Fangerfolg!
Nun gut, wies die engländer halt wünsche.
Für mich wäre das nix...also kein Jagerlebnis.
Dafür können sie ja auch die Angeltechniken in Ruhe entwickeln. Hat für uns auch nen Vorteil.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Oft sind die Insulaner gezwungen ihre Methoden weiter zu entwickeln weil die Fische(welche meist releast werden) in gewissem Maß dazu lernen.:m


----------



## strawinski (20. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oft sind die Insulaner gezwungen ihre Methoden weiter zu entwickeln weil die Fische(welche meist releast werden) in gewissem Maß dazu lernen.:m


 
komisch....die essen doch nur Fish n Chips....wieso releasen die dann?:c


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



strawinski schrieb:


> komisch....die essen doch nur Fish n Chips....wieso releasen die dann?:c



Damit der arme Fisch noch wachsen kann und der nächste/selbe Angler ihn nochmal und nochmal fangen kann.|kopfkrat Wenn das keine notwendigen, bestandsregulierenden Massnahmen sind, sollte man den Blödsinn nicht nachmachen.

:m


----------



## Feuchty (20. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

sooo liebe Sportsfreunde, werde morgen in aller früher noch mal versuchen Tinca zu überlisten, den restlichen Urlaub nochmal versuchen auszukosten und einen tag am wasser zu geniessen !! Gleich nochmal eben ins örtliche angelgeschäft bisschen Köder holen und dann mal schauen was sich morgen tut, ich hoffe ich kann dann auch mal ein Schönes Bild mit Tinca und mir hier reinstellen !! 

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Petri Heil #6 und meld` dich morgen . . .|wavey:


----------



## Allex (20. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*



strawinski schrieb:


> also eigentlich ein richtiger "Angelfake"...dressierte Fische im Fischzoo..Und das sind dann die Angelgurus....Naja, besser als wenn man unter Wasser die Fische einfach ranhängt....



Naja, ich denke nicht das man das so pauschalisieren kann!
Dort wird auch viel in Flüssen geangelt, die sicher nicht besser sind als die unsrigen sind und dort wird dann eben soviel gefangen wie der Angler fähig ist zu fangen!

Wenn man sich mal Angler wie Matt Hayes, Will Raison, etc. anschaut sei es auch nur in einem kurzen Video, dann sieht man schon was die drauf haben und dass die auch überall sonst wo fangen würden!

Grüße Alex


----------



## KArpfen97 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Die sendung nach angebissenn war auch gut ( Auf den fisch gekommen ) Der see war wunderschön man dachte der hat einen guten fischbestand und dann angelt der da 2-3 tage und fängt nur ein mini hecht . Wirklich komisch |kopfkrat


----------



## Allex (20. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Ist ja beides Matt Hayes, nur bei der einen Sendung angelt er nur in England( Angebissen) und bei der anderen in verschiedenen Ländern ( in dem Fall war's Polen glaub ich) und daran liegt es natürlich auch. Soweit ich weis, fischt er in der Folge nur auf Raubfisch und mein am Ende selber noch, er hätte lieber Feeder-Ausrüstung mitnehmen sollen  

Naja alles geht eben nicht 

MfG


----------



## Feuchty (21. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Habs heute wieder versucht, nach diversen rotaugen und einem kleinen wunderschönen Schuppenkarpfen dann endlich Tinca, aber ausgeschlitzt,auf ner Maiskette hab ich Sie übrigens bekommen sah hübsch aus im wasser nur leider nicht im kescher:c....naja morgen gehts dann weiter !!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Richtig so.#6
Beharrlichkeit führt meist zum Erfolg.:m


----------



## Feuchty (21. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

hehe danke für deine zusprüche !!


----------



## Sofafischer (21. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Schön,schön war das Wetter auch so gut wie hier? Sonne wenig Wind morgen wirds was! Petri Heil
lg


----------



## Feuchty (22. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Tach Sofafischer

Ja das wetter war gestern wirklich top, windstill schöner sonnenschein, ich mein sogar ich hätte wieder etwas mehr farbe angenommen|supergri
Soll ja weiterhin so bleiben, werd wohl von freitag morgen bis Samstag bleiben,schauen wa mal !

Ps. Kann mir da einer nochmal für's letzt aufbäumen meinerseits ein gutes futter empfehlen? Boden ist recht verkrautet und das gewässer ist sehr tief ! 

beste grüsse


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Speziell für schleie?

Wenn es etwas fertiges sein soll. Sensas Tanches mit einer Büchse püriertem Mais und evtl. ein paar Maden(muss nicht sein).

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Feuchty (22. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

@Professor Tinca
Fertig nicht unbedingt, bin ja jung und flexibel , mit Sensas hab ich da an dem See eigentlich keine guten erfahrungen gemacht. Die Schleien machen mich so langsam pleite 
Dank dir aufjedenfall


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Wenn du ein billigeres Grundfutter hast kannste auch Lebkuchenmehl, Schokobiskuit und zerhackte Würmer reinmischen.

Funktioniert alles gut.#h


----------



## Feuchty (24. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Mahlzeit,

hatte da gestern ein kleines gespräch mit nem Sportsfreund aus meinem momentan Favorisierten Vereins gewässer und da wurde mir gesagt das unser Gewässer kein gutes Schleiengewässer ist, nagut in meinen augen ist es schon Relativ gut für Tinca wir haben einige verkrautete Uferzonen,viel Seerosen etc.etc. Aber da ich nicht der beste bin im Bezug auf einschätzung des gewässers. Frag ich euch mal wie sieht das Ideale Schleiengewässer aus ?


----------



## Dunraven (24. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Es sind viele Schleien drin, das ist ideal. 
Die Frage ist also warum ist er der Meinung. Ist da kaum Schleienbesatz  drin, dann kann es der Prototyp eines idealen Gewässers sein und man  fängt nichts. Wird nur an den falschen Stellen gefischt, dann kannst Du  super Überraschungen erleben.

Wie für mich ein ideales schleiengewässer aussieht, schau mal die 100 Euro Aktion mit Matze Koch auf Schleien. Der erste Platz, an dem er nichts fängt, das ist für mich das ideale Schleiengewässer. Mein Hauskanal und da wimmelt es von Schleien. Aber ansonsten auch der Kanal in den er mündet.


----------



## Udo561 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Hi,
gute Schleiengewässer haben sehr oft viel Schilf am Gewässerrand und es gibt einige Seerosenfelder.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist dann sollte das Gewässer verkrautet sein.
Schleien gibt es auch in guten Karpfengewässern , da wachsen sie auch sehr gut ab das sie immer vor den Karpfen am Futterplatz sind.
Das hier ist ein Topp Schleiengewässer , Schleien von bis zu 60 cm sind keine Seltenheit.
So 45-55 cm Schleien fängt man regelmässig .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Feuchty (24. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Von den Fotos her zu beurteilen sind es sehr geile Gewässer,würde mir ja auch gefallen :q
Ja gut also diese Kriterien weisst unser Gewässer aufjedenfall auf darum denke ich mal das es hole aussagen  sind. Naja aufjedenfall danke für eure infos. Wie wahnsinnig hilfbereit die User hier sind #6


----------



## Brachsenfan (25. September 2010)

*AW: Schleiangeln...*

Da habt ihr ja wunderschöne Ecken für Schleien in euren Gewässern.
Wäre froh, wenn ich ma weng Schilf oder Seerosenfelder hätte.
Leider gibts die bei mir nur ganz vereinzelt und wenn dann auch nur in Buchten am Main, am See leider net.
Trotzdem fang ich dort meine Schleien, zwar nur als Beifang, aber trotzdem in schönen Größen und manchmal auch nicht nur eine alleine.

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------

